# rolling with one



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

my single cock birmingham roller that was accidently released (circled onece and trapped) but when he was circling he was rolling but by himself i know you ussuallly have kits of rollers or can they fly on there own


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

tipllers rule said:


> my single cock birmingham roller that was accidently released (circled onece and trapped) but when he was circling he was rolling but by himself i know you ussuallly have kits of rollers or can they fly on there own


he should still roll by himself


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, they can/should be able to roll by themselves.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

The only problem you will find is that 1 bird alone is more vunerable while out flying around the loft .The more eyes they have on the skies while out the better they can avert from danger . One hawk one time and its game over .


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

PigeonVilla said:


> The only problem you will find is that 1 bird alone is more vunerable while out flying around the loft .The more eyes they have on the skies while out the better they can avert from danger . One hawk one time and its game over .


Ihave 4 but he escaped


----------

